# English WikiFur moved to en.wikifur.com



## GreenReaper (Aug 25, 2009)

WikiFur has *moved to new hosting* provided by Timduru at _en.wikifur.com_.

The old website - _furry.wikia.com_ - is going down shortly. Please update any website/profile/signature links/bookmarks that you have, and let your friends know.

The new site is faster, ad-free, and adds several features, so do drop by. We've got 11,000 articles, so you're bound to find _something_ interesting. (I suggest starting with the featured articles and comics.  )


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow. I really don't care.


----------



## Aden (Aug 25, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Wow. I really don't care.



Being rude isn't edgy anymore.


----------



## GreenReaper (Aug 25, 2009)

Aww. Did I mention we have cookies, too?


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 25, 2009)

Aden said:


> Being rude isn't edgy anymore.



He shouldn't post such minor details. It would only be worth it if, say, WikiFur was closing forever or their server caught fire or something. It just kind of boring.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 25, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> He shouldn't post such minor details.


Or, more importantly: Will the old address automatically redirect you to the new one?  Because if so, it kinda negates the purpose of having to tell someone of the change.


----------



## GreenReaper (Aug 25, 2009)

No, it won't. I wouldn't have bothered otherwise. Our prior host wanted us to show graphical ads for their wikis in return for a redirect. That didn't seem like a particularly good deal.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 26, 2009)

Ahh yeah I noticed that when I had to search for wiki fur on google cause I had the old URL bookmarked. But great to see the sites running faster now ; I got a fuzzy spot for wiki fur cause the drums there kind of convinced me to be furry  I had a weird username abck there called rufaas or something I think xD


GreenReaper said:


> Aww. Did I mention we have cookies, too?


YES!!! Nom nom


----------



## GreenReaper (Aug 26, 2009)

Indeed. 

If you would like to change your username there, I can do that, but you will have to login once to migrate the account. Or you can just make a new one.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 26, 2009)

GreenReaper, go to the old site, and really make the new link bigger, you can barely see it 
:roll:


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 26, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> He shouldn't post such minor details. It would only be worth it if, say, WikiFur was closing forever or their server caught fire or something. It just kind of boring.



Uh, if the Furry.Wikia.com site is being closed, whether WikiFur moved or not, the effect on everyone following the old links may as well be the same.  "Links are borked, guess they don't exist anymore."  Not exactly a minor detail.

@GreenReaper: Ditto, Eli's request.  It _is_ too small and crowded in to be noticed.


----------



## GreenReaper (Aug 26, 2009)

But . . . it _is_ big. I used <big> and everything! And a red box at the top!

I've made it 150% normal size now - though there appears to be a little lag as it's not applying immediately - but the site will be gone in ~12 hours so it won't really make much difference.


----------



## Matt (Aug 26, 2009)

I rarely go on the website. Maybe I'll check it out again


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 27, 2009)

GreenReaper said:


> Indeed.
> 
> If you would like to change your username there, I can do that, but you will have to login once to migrate the account. Or you can just make a new one.



I'd be glad if ya changed the username to RoqsWolf, I already did the loggin in thing. Well thanks for offering


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Cool story bro.


Might be useful to stalk... i mean find out useful info about people :3


----------



## ZiggyLover4ever (Sep 16, 2009)

GreenReaper said:


> WikiFur has *moved to new hosting* provided by Timduru at _en.wikifur.com_.
> 
> The old website - _furry.wikia.com_ - is going down shortly. Please update any website/profile/signature links/bookmarks that you have, and let your friends know.
> 
> The new site is faster, ad-free, and adds several features, so do drop by. We've got 11,000 articles, so you're bound to find _something_ interesting. (I suggest starting with the featured articles and comics.  )



Thank you for the information.


----------

